# ways to grow house plants in aquarium



## monty67

hi everyone, i've been wanting to put house plants in the aquarium for a while, used to get small plants rooted all the time a while back. Now that i have no top on the aquarium and the lights are raised i wanted to get some good growth coming out the top. I know what plants i want to use but what i really want to know from those that have done or are doing this, how do you support your houseplants in an open aquarium so they aren't just leaning up in a corner waiting to sink?


----------



## Davelybob

Search for posts about "ripariums". Dude on here called Hydrophyte sells planters that hang on the side of your tank, or if you're crafty you can make your own. People also take the lid off their HOB filters and grow plants stuck in there with the filter media.


----------



## pejerrey

Like this?


----------



## monty67

Thanks folks. I do have some spider plants in the hob right now and they are rooting out nice. Love Wandering Jew, will have to give that a shot. Think i will try to come up with something myself for the hanging baskets in the tank though, thanks again.


----------



## Hidden Walrus

I've grown pothos, philodendron, lucky bamboo draceana, purple waffle plant, sweet potato vine, creeping fig, and spider plant succesfully out of my aquariums. I attach the plants to the side with plastic Christmas light clips, just pinning them on the edge so just the roots are submerged. HOB filters are good for planting single spider plants or peace lilies. Vines like pothos will root at every leaf node that touches the water while spider plants, purple waffle and most others will only grow roots from a single crown. Pothos and creeping jenny can be tossed willy-nilly into the tank to float (both will grow submerged too, rooted in the substrate) or attached with clips and grown out of the tank. Lucky bamboo usually has long enough stalks to plant in the gravel and still be tall enough for the leaves to be above water.

Syngonium, Peace lily, pothos, philodendron, lucky bamboo draceana, purple waffle plant, sweet potato vine, creeping fig, wanderng jew, purple heart, fittonia, purple passion vine, chinese evergreen, pepperomia, pilea dieffenbachia, and spider plant are all good choices, but beware dieffenbachia is quite poisonous. My favorite plant for aquarium use is pothos.


----------



## Pluck

Total newbie here. First post but this caught my attention. I have a 29g aquarium which has solely been for fish for years. I also have a TON of spider plants in my house due to a prolific mama plant. I've recently been adding aquatic plants to the tank and the are doing well. I thought that spider plants were not aquatic so should not be used. Can I just put some rooted spider plant babies in my tank?

By the way, my tank is covered. Not sure if that matters.


----------



## BBradbury

*Growing Land Plants in Freshwater Tanks*



monty67 said:


> hi everyone, i've been wanting to put house plants in the aquarium for a while, used to get small plants rooted all the time a while back. Now that i have no top on the aquarium and the lights are raised i wanted to get some good growth coming out the top. I know what plants i want to use but what i really want to know from those that have done or are doing this, how do you support your houseplants in an open aquarium so they aren't just leaning up in a corner waiting to sink?


Hello monty...

You can use plastic netting and wooden dowels from the hardware store to make a simple frame. Just secure the netting to the dowels with plasic twist ties or weave the netting through the dowels. Attached are a couple of pics of Aglaonema and Pothos emersed. Pretty simple.

B


----------

